# Aprire archivi (zip etc) in nautilus

## pingoo

Ho un comportamento fastidioso in nautilus coi file compressi, al click non mi entra dentro l'archivio ma è come se facesse un mount (immagine)

```
[ebuild   R   ~] gnome-base/nautilus-3.6.3  USE="gnome introspection previewer -debug -exif (-packagekit) -sendto {-test} -tracker -xmp" 0 kB
```

C'è un modo per ottenere il comportamento voluto? E per aggiungere la voce "Estrai" nel menù che si apre col tasto destro?

----------

## Onip

hai installato app-arch/file-roller, magari con la use nautilus attiva?

su gnome-base/gvfs quali use hai?

se fai click col destro sull'archivio vai in proprietà e poi "apri con" puoi selezionare, magari, file-roller?

----------

## pingoo

Ok, ho installato file-roller ed ora ho nel menù contestuale la voce "Estrai quì" e funziona. Se però clicco sul file compresso lo apre in file-roller, non direttamente in nautilus, c'è modo di farglielo fare?

----------

## Onip

io se clicco col destro -> apri con -> "archive mounter" ottengo il risultato che dici tu.

per farglielo fare di default devi "giocare" con proprietà -> apri con.

l'applicazione archive mounter ha come .desktop /usr/share/applications/mount-archive.desktop ed appartiene a gnome-base/gvfs dentro puoi anche trovare il comando preciso che utilizza nel caso ti serva.

----------

## pingoo

No, io con "Archive Mounter" ottengo il comportamento che ho descritto all'inizio, in pratica fa tipo mount ma non ci entra. Dimenticavo:

```
gnome-base/gvfs-1.14.2  USE="archive gtk http udev udisks -afp -avahi -bluetooth -bluray -cdda -doc -fuse -gdu -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -ios -samba -systemd"
```

 e anche se non dovrebbe entrarci nulla

```
app-arch/libarchive-3.0.4-r1  USE="acl bzip2 e2fsprogs iconv lzma zlib -expat -nettle -static-libs -xattr"
```

----------

